# What is a Good full frame nikon body



## Mashburn (Apr 20, 2015)

I will not be doing any sports with it (I have my 7d mk ii canon for that) .  But I will be doing my light painting work with it. And I'll be doing weddings.  

As long as it handles 1600 iso,  great image quality.  I'm good.  Shutter speed and fast focusing,  I could care less about.


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 20, 2015)

Full frame - may as well look at the 750 or the 810. That's my opinion though.


----------



## Mashburn (Apr 20, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> Full frame - may as well look at the 750 or the 810. That's my opinion though.


With not doing sports I rather do the 700 or 800. Unless the iso is a lot better.


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 20, 2015)

I've only had the 810 as a FF body - and weighed it up against the 750, 610 and the 800E

It won out because if its ISO capabilities against those I compared it to - just my 10c


----------



## gsgary (Apr 21, 2015)

Whats wrong with using the camera you have got


----------



## jaomul (Apr 21, 2015)

Why you asking when you shot the first suggestion down with your own suggestions. You obviously know what you need


----------



## goodguy (Apr 21, 2015)

It sounds like the D610 will be more then enough for you from what you describe.
Up to 6400ISO its about par with the D750 and offers excellent sensor with tons or DR.
The D750 is next in line, offers slightly better low light capabilities above 6400ISO and better video capabilitites.
It also offers better AF system but you said this is not important and the AF system on the D610 anyways is more then enough if you dont do serious sports.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 21, 2015)

I am completely at loss why the OP needs a Nikon full frame next to a Canon full frame.

Every single full frame camera out there manages good ISO 1600. Even the Canon EOS 5D Mark I from 2004 will manage that. Even newer APS-C cameras, like the D7000, will manage that.

If the question is for the best low light camera, well thats the Sony A7s.

If the question is for the best low light camera from Nikon, thats the Nikon D3s, D4s or Df, depending upon who you ask.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)

The d750 has gotten rave reviews for wedding photography


----------



## goodguy (Apr 21, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> I am completely at loss why the OP needs a Nikon full frame next to a Canon full frame.
> 
> Every single full frame camera out there manages good ISO 1600. Even the Canon EOS 5D Mark I from 2004 will manage that. Even newer APS-C cameras, like the D7000, will manage that.
> 
> ...


I too don't understand why have 2 cameras from different brands especially that both make good cameras.
BTW the 7D II is an APS-C and not FF


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 21, 2015)

OP would be much better off staying in the canon line and not having to duplicate lenses. 

I owned both canon and Nikon setups for a while, but I also owned a Nikon setup before I went to work in a canon studio. Even then owning both was annoying. The only real benefit was that I could do reviews comparing 7D, 5DII, 6D, 5DIII, D600 and D7000, which is to say not really a benefit at all.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 21, 2015)

D610, D700, D750, D800, D810, D4, D4s, D3x, D3s, D3 are all good full frame cameras that will handle ISO 1600 like it was ISO 100. LOL


----------



## ruifo (Apr 21, 2015)

Any current Nikon FF will do well at ISO 1600.
The D610 itself would be more than enough.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Apr 21, 2015)

The D610 can handle images up to 6400 if they are exposed correctly.  I have shot a concert at about 2000-5000 ISO, depending on lighting, and it all turned out great, even up at 5000.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)

Mashburn said:


> BrightByNature said:
> 
> 
> > Full frame - may as well look at the 750 or the 810. That's my opinion though.
> ...


FYI, the d700 is great for sports.  So that leaves you with the d800.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 21, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Mashburn said:
> 
> 
> > BrightByNature said:
> ...


*whispers* with a fast sd card the D800 is also good for sports. 

It's almost like any modern, non entry level dslr is good at ISO 1600 and can shoot sports effectively


----------



## Braineack (Apr 21, 2015)

so all cameras are out.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 21, 2015)

All FX Nikon's are awesome. If you're on a budget, start with the D600 or D700. Prices are awesome now, for either.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Mashburn said:
> ...


Yeah but then he would be left with no options in his list of 2 ....

edit: Braineack beat me to it ... lol


----------



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2015)

I wasn't aware there were any bad ones.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2015)

Good deals floating around now on the D610 now that the D750 is out and even better on refurbished.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 21, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Good deals floating around now on the D610 now that the D750 is out and even better on refurbished.


Best deal is probably a D600, as Nikon will replace the shutter for free and you've got a D610 at that point.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2015)

And This^^


----------



## Mashburn (Apr 21, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Why you asking when you shot the first suggestion down with your own suggestions. You obviously know what you need


Huh? I asked for what was good enough for me.  I didn't need the newest thing out that is over priced for me.


----------



## Mashburn (Apr 21, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> OP would be much better off staying in the canon line and not having to duplicate lenses.
> 
> I owned both canon and Nikon setups for a while, but I also owned a Nikon setup before I went to work in a canon studio. Even then owning both was annoying. The only real benefit was that I could do reviews comparing 7D, 5DII, 6D, 5DIII, D600 and D7000, which is to say not really a benefit at all.



Nikon is better at light painting.


----------



## Mashburn (Apr 21, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Good deals floating around now on the D610 now that the D750 is out and even better on refurbished.
> ...


Thanks.  That'll be what I probably go after.  Cheaper then all the rest and good enough for me.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 21, 2015)

Braineack said:
			
		

> so all cameras are out.



I'm gonna buck the trend here and suggest iPhone 6+.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 21, 2015)

F4 & Portra 800 pushed to 1600?


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 21, 2015)

Df for light-painting and weddings, no sports.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 24, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> Best deal is probably a D600, as Nikon will replace the shutter for free and you've got a D610 at that point.


For the record, Nikon will not instantly replace the D600 with a D610; they will first try to replace the shutter, twice. So most people wont get a D610 this way.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 24, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Best deal is probably a D600, as Nikon will replace the shutter for free and you've got a D610 at that point.
> ...



That wasn't the point fjrabon was making. The point is, that a D610 is really just a D600 with the oil problem fixed. So you get a D600, get Nikon to replace the shutter for free, and what you have then is essentially no different than the D610.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 24, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Best deal is probably a D600, as Nikon will replace the shutter for free and you've got a D610 at that point.
> ...


Sure, but for the record I said they will replace the shutter, which then, for all intents and purposes it's a D610. Only difference being 5.5 fps vs 6 and a 3 fps continuous shooting mode.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 27, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> Sure, but for the record I said they will replace the shutter, which then, for all intents and purposes it's a D610. Only difference being 5.5 fps vs 6 and a 3 fps continuous shooting mode.


 That shutter doesnt change anything about the camera.

Okay, if I remember correctly I thought the camera was more silent when it returned from repairs.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 27, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, but for the record I said they will replace the shutter, which then, for all intents and purposes it's a D610. Only difference being 5.5 fps vs 6 and a 3 fps continuous shooting mode.
> ...


The number 10 doesn't change anything about the camera either.


----------

